# Northern Virginia Herf - DATE CHANGE



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Due to _this and that_ - there is a need for changing the date. The new date is *October 14th.*

This would be here at my home in Alexandria. Start time would be around 4pm and go until whenever.

*Cookout planned. Typical burgers, hot dogs and such (_Along with Dave's world famous shrimp and bacon wrap on the grill_).
*Bring your spouse/girlfriend/boyfriend (but not both ) and kids. Inhouse baby sitter provided by my 15 year daughter.
*Drinks - non-alcholic, along with beer, etc provided.

More to post later - *So if you are interested in attending - either post here or via PM -*

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I guess I better be there huh?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I should still be able to make it.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I havent been posted in a while, but what brought me back was to see if this was still going on for this weekend. I am glad I did see it the update. I hope all holds well and nothing suddenly comes up, I am looking forward to meeting you guys. 
Take care, and have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I havent been posted in a while, but what brought me back was to see if this was still going on for this weekend. I am glad I did see it the update. I hope all holds well and nothing suddenly comes up, I am looking forward to meeting you guys.
> Take care, and have a great weekend everyone.


Yeah - just too much stuff came up - so the 14th looked better. Guess your keeping busy with the new school year huh -

Later,

Ron


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I got my hopes up when I saw the title but dang...I have to work that weekend. I'm really getting tired of working every other weekend.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I got my hopes up when I saw the title but dang...I have to work that weekend. I'm really getting tired of working every other weekend.


One of these days we will get it right! My be to cold to get together outside after this one coming up - but next spring we will have to have one just in your honor on the day you pick - 

Ron


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'l be in Reston VA from Oct 12 to Oct 16th. Send me a PM with the details and I will try to make it out.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I was so glad to see that this date changed! I had a conflict in September. I am in Arlington and should be able to make this! Looking forward to it!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

itstim said:


> I was so glad to see that this date changed! I had a conflict in September. I am in Arlington and should be able to make this! Looking forward to it!


Thats awsome Tim!!!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

man...one of these days I'll be able to make one!!!

~Mark


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

My neighborhood is having a block party that day. If that falls through then I will be there.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We need a fresh headcount folks!(bump)


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> I should still be able to make it.


whats that supposed to mean?!?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> whats that supposed to mean?!?


I'll be there dont worry.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll be ( or at least want to be) there. Do I need to get a babysitter, or will there be one there?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> I'll be ( or at least want to be) there. Do I need to get a babysitter, or will there be one there?


I am still trying to get one. My daughter had told me her homecoming was on the 13th. Turns out the game is on the 13th and the dance is on the 14th.

I'm not having much luck at the moment - 

Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

RGD said:


> I am still trying to get one. My daughter had told me her homecoming was on the 13th. Turns out the game is on the 13th and the dance is on the 14th.
> 
> I'm not having much luck at the moment -
> 
> Ron


Ron, my mother-in-law can watch my daughters. Does it start at 4?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> Ron, my mother-in-law can watch my daughters. Does it start at 4?


Thank God for mother-in-laws! Don't have mine around any more but she was great in a pinch.

I said 4 pm - the wife has been saying 5 - so anytime inbetween those is fine - I'll be ready!  Course Dave will show up early so I can put him to work -

Figure to have the cookout ready to serve between 6 and 7 pm.

Will send the address on over to you in a while.

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Anybody coming to the herf...I'm sending a shipment to navydoc the following mon. Donations will be accepted but not required...


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am still planning on being there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

itstim said:


> I am still planning on being there! Looking forward to it!


Prepping the shrimp now!See you tomarrow:w


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I had a great time Ron...Nice to meet everyone and HERF...Thank you again for the cigars and a great time!!!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Had a great evening with great people, food and of course cigars. Thank you for the herf and the cigars! Here's Diesel Kinevel's long ash.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I really had a good time at the herf! Great company, great food, and great cigars! It's the best recipe for a herf!

Ron, thanks for being a great host. It was great meeting some fella gorillas, and I look forward to the next one!


----------

